# HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!



## dvsDave (Nov 6, 2003)

Today is my birthday  and in celebration, I have released the new logo. 

Tell me what you think!! Click View Comments and type a reply!!


----------



## TheatreTechie (Nov 6, 2003)

First off:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*

and second:

I think the new logo is cool. Boy do I wish I had better (or any) photoshop skills so I could make a decent logo for my web page.


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 6, 2003)

thanks...  

I designed that in Macromedia Fireworks, though... If you want to do web graphics.. check out Fireworks... it's awesome!!


----------



## wolf825 (Nov 6, 2003)

dvsDave said:


> Today is my birthday  and in celebration, I have released the new logo.
> 
> Tell me what you think!! Click View Comments and type a reply!!




Happy Birthday Uncle Daveeeeeeeee....................have a happy day and nite and don't hurt yourself in the fun stuff...

woof woof!!


wolf


----------



## ship (Nov 6, 2003)

yea, what they said.


----------



## Inaki (Nov 7, 2003)

Happy Birthday man! And yeah, cool logo, go easy on the cake


----------



## teksalot (Nov 8, 2003)

Totally, happy birthday.


----------



## TechDirector (Nov 11, 2003)

dvsDave said:


> thanks...
> 
> I designed that in Macromedia Fireworks, though... If you want to do web graphics.. check out Fireworks... it's awesome!!



Happy Birthday Dave. I use Fireworks in my webmasters class (very VERY cool). Gotta go. I may be a little late for this also but happy 300 members.


----------



## wolf825 (Nov 11, 2003)

dvsDave said:


> Today is my birthday  and in celebration, I have released the new logo.
> 
> Tell me what you think!! Click View Comments and type a reply!!



So its been a few days--how about filling us in on what you did for your birthday...unless its X rated...did yuo have a fun birthday celebration?

wolf


----------



## wemeck (Nov 12, 2003)

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------

